# Monark v2 steampunk 510 issue



## Cor (29/1/18)

Hey all ime bussy dealing with a guy to getmy hands on a sevond hand one.

But he told me the 510 does not make clear connection and you have to loosen a copper or brass part or something.....and as far as i know this does not soundweel.

Also he told me this happend to mostof the mods sold.

So i would just like to know if any owners of the monark v2 stempunk adtion has had such a issue?

Thank you.

Best regards 

Cor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (29/1/18)

hi
from what i have heard the guys at Monark will sort out any problem you have maybe tag them first.
benefits of buying local


----------



## Cor (29/1/18)

Hakhan said:


> hi
> from what i have heard the guys at Monark will sort out any problem you have maybe tag them first.
> benefits of buying local


Thank you good sir


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/1/18)

Cor said:


> Hey all ime bussy dealing with a guy to getmy hands on a sevond hand one.
> 
> But he told me the 510 does not make clear connection and you have to loosen a copper or brass part or something.....and as far as i know this does not soundweel.
> 
> ...



Sounds strange bud , i haven't had any issues with mine. @Hakhan is correct the guys at Monark are super helpful and always there for their customers so if there are issues maybe get the guy to sort them out first and then do the deal.


----------



## Cor (29/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Sounds strange bud , i haven't had any issues with mine. @Hakhan is correct the guys at Monark are super helpful and always there for their customers so if there are issues maybe get the guy to sort them out first and then do the deal.


Thank you @Clouds4Days i really apreciate the help


----------

